# 2006 BET Awards



## aziajs (Jun 27, 2006)

Is anyone watching them?  I would guess there aren't too many people tuned it but any comments, questions, suggestions?

I'll start.

Beyonce opened the show.  Her hair and her body were on point but the outfits and her band are whack.  And that sucks cuz I love the concept of an all female band.

T.I. should have done "Why You Wanna?"

Ummmm....Janet looked hot.  And I usually hate her sense of style.

Mary J. Blige killed it!!  Best performance so far.

*UPDATE:* 

I watched the whole thing.  Best performance has to be Busta's.  I liked the Chaka medley too.  Prince was working that guitar.

Damon Wayans really wasn't that funny.  But the hosts never are.

Ne-yo is an Usher wannabe if I EVER saw one.

I really wasn't feeling Prince's solo performance at the end of the show.

I was surprised that it was 3 hours long.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm recording it now. I was at work. So Imma wait until it's done recording to watch the whole thing.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jun 27, 2006)

....and I'm currently watching it right now haha. Some of the performances were awesome. I loved Chris Brown's perfomance. He surely can dance!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_Is anyone watching them? I would guess there aren't too many people tuned it but any comments, questions, suggestions?

I'll start.

Beyonce opened the show. Her hair and her body were on point but the outfits and her band are whack. And that sucks cuz I love the concept of an all female band.

T.I. should have done "Why You Wanna?"

Ummmm....Janet looked hot. And I usually hate her sense of style.

Mary J. Blige killed it!! Best performance so far.

*UPDATE:* 

I watched the whole thing. Best performance has to be Busta's. I liked the Chaka medley too. Prince was working that guitar.

Damon Wayans really wasn't that funny. But the hosts never are.

Ne-yo is an Usher wannabe if I EVER saw one.

I really wasn't feeling Prince's solo performance at the end of the show.

I was surprised that it was 3 hours long._

 

HOLY SH!T You nailed everything I was gonna say!!! Plus:

What was up with the Jamie Foxx/Fanstasia mini-makeout???? My roommie and I literally shitted ourselves!! Where did she come from? And why didn't he use someone who hasn't "disappeared"? I was pissed b/c she didn't really even sing, just blurted out some notes here and there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And P.Diddy---THE biggest asshole in the U.S.!!! Demanding the audience applaud him b/c his mic went out! He deserved it, ol' pompous ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lastly, sorry... but Beyonce looked like she was havin some seizures or something...and the girl is MAAAAAAAAD flexible! Back-bending off Jay Z's leg and whatnot! LMAO, I thought it was kinda funny! And I recall he kinda patted her ass when he said the word "bounce" or somethin like that. I'm glad they're finally a little more touchy-feely in their performances. When they did "Crazy in Love" it seemed like Beyonce was scared to be up on him or something......ok anyway I'm done! I can't think of anything else, but if I do I'll add to this!!

BTW, did the whole Chris-Brown-pickin-the-"random"-girl-outta-the-audience thing seemed staged to anyone? I figured she was probably his cousin's homegirl or something LMAO....she looked wayyyyyyyyyy too relaxed, knew exactly where to stand, and had some lil choreograped-lookin moves...but that's just my opinion


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 28, 2006)

Im Lame
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




           I forgot it was supose to come on, my gurl even called me to remind me too... and i still forogt


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 
_HOLY SH!T You nailed everything I was gonna say!!! Plus:

What was up with the Jamie Foxx/Fanstasia mini-makeout???? My roommie and I literally shitted ourselves!! Where did she come from? And why didn't he use someone who hasn't "disappeared"? I was pissed b/c she didn't really even sing, just blurted out some notes here and there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And P.Diddy---THE biggest asshole in the U.S.!!! Demanding the audience applaud him b/c his mic went out! He deserved it, ol' pompous ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lastly, sorry... but Beyonce looked like she was havin some seizures or something...and the girl is MAAAAAAAAD flexible! Back-bending off Jay Z's leg and whatnot! LMAO, I thought it was kinda funny! And I recall he kinda patted her ass when he said the word "bounce" or somethin like that. I'm glad they're finally a little more touchy-feely in their performances. When they did "Crazy in Love" it seemed like Beyonce was scared to be up on him or something......ok anyway I'm done! I can't think of anything else, but if I do I'll add to this!!

BTW, did the whole Chris-Brown-pickin-the-"random"-girl-outta-the-audience thing seemed staged to anyone? I figured she was probably his cousin's homegirl or something LMAO....she looked wayyyyyyyyyy too relaxed, knew exactly where to stand, and had some lil choreograped-lookin moves...but that's just my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Girl, Jamie and Fantasia been getting all hot and bothered for a little while now. LOL There was some other performance they was getting all steamy and stuff. 

I still haven't watched it yet. LOL I watched Chaka Khan's performance. SInce when did Yoland Adams sing secular music?

Ne-yo is ulgy and he is a Usher wanna be. He needs to sit down.

I'm gald that 50 Cent was not mentioned at all.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_I still haven't watched it yet. LOL I watched Chaka Khan's performance. SInce when did Yoland Adams sing secular music?_

 
Right!!!!!  And she may be able to belt out those gospel songs but she was lacking with the secular music.  I wasn't feeling her at all.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_Right!!!!!  And she may be able to belt out those gospel songs but she was lacking with the secular music.  I wasn't feeling her at all._

 
Ha ha, you see her try to drown Chaka out on that last song! Stop it Yolanda! LOL

I'm watching it now from the begining. I liked Beyonce's performance. 

T.I....um....please eat some food. That man is soo skinny, his dang on pants were falling off.

That's all I've seen so far. LOL


----------



## aziajs (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 
_HOLY SH!T You nailed everything I was gonna say!!! Plus:

What was up with the Jamie Foxx/Fanstasia mini-makeout???? My roommie and I literally shitted ourselves!! Where did she come from? And why didn't he use someone who hasn't "disappeared"? I was pissed b/c she didn't really even sing, just blurted out some notes here and there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And P.Diddy---THE biggest asshole in the U.S.!!! Demanding the audience applaud him b/c his mic went out! He deserved it, ol' pompous ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lastly, sorry... but Beyonce looked like she was havin some seizures or something...and the girl is MAAAAAAAAD flexible! Back-bending off Jay Z's leg and whatnot! LMAO, I thought it was kinda funny! And I recall he kinda patted her ass when he said the word "bounce" or somethin like that. I'm glad they're finally a little more touchy-feely in their performances. When they did "Crazy in Love" it seemed like Beyonce was scared to be up on him or something......ok anyway I'm done! I can't think of anything else, but if I do I'll add to this!!

BTW, did the whole Chris-Brown-pickin-the-"random"-girl-outta-the-audience thing seemed staged to anyone? I figured she was probably his cousin's homegirl or something LMAO....she looked wayyyyyyyyyy too relaxed, knew exactly where to stand, and had some lil choreograped-lookin moves...but that's just my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Girl you are in my head.

1. I had to turn away when Jamie and Fantasia kissed.  My stomach turned.  She didn't need to be up there.  Like you said, she didn't even sing.  

2. Diddy is whack.

3. Beyonce is very flexible.  LOL....but yeah they had a lot more chemistry than usual, which was good to see.  And yeah I saw him smack her ass.  I was surprised he did that.  But they are a joke to me.  Urgh...I won't even start on them....

4. Didn't that Chris Brown thing looked staged????  I was thinking that.  I completely agree with everything you said.  She was one of his dancers or something.


----------

